

What is DoD using their supercomputers for? - cptrfsn

I always wondered, what is DoD doing with its supercomputers? What kind of problems are they solving that require so much processing power? Probably modeling of some sort, but what are they modeling?
======
Paul_Morgan
Nuclear Explosion Simulations. If you have a nuclear weapon sitting in storage
for thirty to sixty years will it still explode? Can't do real tests anymore
by trying one out in Nevada.

------
ideamonk
Cracking RSA maybe....

